# Penelope Ford - The Bad Girl



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is stunning!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotta love that cutter ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055851314641547265


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065844365975855104


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Look like the sort of performer that Vince would "get behind" :vince5

Just to be clear, before a bunch of people jump down my throat. I'm not saying that she is terrible and Vince would just love her because she is blonde and attractive. I have no idea how good she is, but she does seem like Vince would be a fan regardless of her ability


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Look like the sort of performer that Vince would "get behind" :vince5
> 
> Just to be clear, before a bunch of people jump down my throat. I'm not saying that she is terrible and Vince would just love her because she is blonde and attractive. I have no idea how good she is, but she does seem like Vince would be a fan regardless of her ability


Ring wise, she's more or less a blonde version of Santana Garrett, down to outfit and all. Indeed gorgeous though. I first saw her work in RevPro. She was also a small feature spot back at ALL IN.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*ASS & TITTIES* :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Is that hand going for a high five or a boob squeeze?? :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, she grows on me every time i see her ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

She sorta reminds me of Kagney Linn Karter at some angles, though. :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108943060539314178


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112082127087124481


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, how did WWE not hire her?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

You should not have posted this ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## oxwizardo (Apr 2, 2019)

She's talented and sexy as hell. Love her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

She's pretty solid in the ring, hopefully she won't be just Janella's valet for her run in AEW. Good looking woman too, and will get a huge following just for that alone.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm fast becoming a fan of hers. I hope AEW uses her more soon.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


>


Seems appropriate


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Are they real?


----------



## Cc_ (Oct 12, 2019)

Wouw!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Aedubya said:


> Are they real?


Her boobs? I doubt it!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Phenomenal


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm not a big titted blonde fan but there's something about Penelope...


----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

She is so hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

She’s so damn hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah she looked sensational in Laura Allies YouTube blog wearing that


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New avatar to represent!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zo5v79


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PENELOPE FORD GIF by World Wrestling Goddesses | Gfycat


Watch and share Penelope Ford GIFs by World Wrestling Goddesses on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Allie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FordEle95 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share FordEle95 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Fucking incredible 🥵🥵 Why don't they dress like this on TV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> Fucking incredible 🥵🥵 Why don't they dress like this on TV.


Seriously, they look amazing here.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Seriously, they look amazing here.


They really do, it's the matching black stockings that really do it for me. Bunny looks hot as fuck in the solo pics you posted in her thread too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FordRam123022 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share FordRam123022 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PENELOPE FORD GIF by World Wrestling Goddesses | Gfycat


Watch and share Penelope Ford GIFs by World Wrestling Goddesses on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ezgif-3-c35a34594d GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Ezgif-3-c35a34594d GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

